# Foil, plastisol, & vinyl in same design.. possible?



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, here's my dilemma. My granddaughter asked me to make a hoodie for her and a friend. The hoodies will be black. She wants a football with my grandson's player number on it, in white outline on the front pocket, a panther outlined in white on the left sleeve/shoulder area, the organization's initials on the right sleeve/shoulder area, the team's name on the front chest, and her last name and friend's last name on the back, oh and the team name on the hood. And the kicker is she wants the writing to be in purple foil! 

I have the foil adhesive and the foil but I'm not sure if the foil will show up well enough to see against the black material, and if it doesn't I can always use white plastisol with foil resistant mixed in to outline the lettering.

I'm figuring I can get all these things ganged up on 2 screens or maybe 3 with the plastisol outlines. They're going to be wearing these to the games and there is a potential for additional customers here and lots of them. So my question is which would be better? To keep the screens with the images burned on already or to make transfers so that I'm not tying up the screens for any length of time?

I know the foil resister only works for about 12-24 hours after it's gel cured. If I put the transfers on separately that is going to take twice the press time and I'm going to have to try to align something that I won't be able to see through. Or maybe it would be better to outline the foil letters in white vinyl. And if I use vinyl which would be better to do first - the vinyl or the adhesive and then foil?

I'm new to screen printing, so this is going to be a challenge for me. Any and all expert's suggestions will be deeply appreciated.

Loretta


----------

